# Japon , Hamamatsu la ciudad mas poblada de Peruanos



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

AEON o Jusco uno de los centros comerciales mas grandes de Hamamatsu...

By yvan789


By yvan789


By yvan789


By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

By yvan789


By yvan789

casas cerca a chacras y fabricas...

By yvan789


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

yvan789 said:


> AEON o Jusco uno de los centros comerciales mas grandes de Hamamatsu...
> 
> By yvan789


En mi ciudad Ota Shi también hay un AEON Mall, son inmensos. AEON es el nombre del grupo empresarial y una de sus cadenas de supermercados es Jusco, también forman parte del grupo los convenience stores Mini Stop y como 100 empresas más.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

papiriqui said:


> interesante q la ciudad mas poblada por peruanos sea esta, y no la capital tokio..
> usualmente , las personas q migran van mas a las capitales por ser el puerto de entrada.
> y lugares mas cosmopolitas.
> 
> seria bueno saber ,q es lo q llamo la atencion a tantos peruanos a vivir ahi.



En Tokyo abundan las empresas que prestan servicios, la industria está afuera. Algunos ejemplos serían: Gunma Ken- Subaru, Tochigi Ken- Honda, Aichi ken- Toyota, Kanagawa Ken- Nissan, Ibaraki Ken- Hitachi, Osaka Fu- Panasonic, etc, etc.. y estas a su vez arrastran un sin numero de compañías que las abastecen de partes y servicios diversos.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

JT 69 said:


> En Tokyo abundan las empresas que prestan servicios, la industria está afuera. Algunos ejemplos serían: Gunma Ken- Subaru, Tochigi Ken- Honda, Aichi ken- Toyota, Kanagawa Ken- Nissan, Ibaraki Ken- Hitachi, Osaka Fu- Panasonic, etc, etc.. y estas a su vez arrastran un sin numero de compañías que las abastecen de partes y servicios diversos.


joder porfin alguien k da mejor información alas cosas y k sinceramente mil respetos a tu conocimientos"
ah y acerca de AEON o Jusco si k es una cadena bien grande y si es k hay bastantes....en Hamamatsu hay como 3, claro k unos k son inmensos como el de la photo y otros un poco menos pequeños pero igual de grandes....aparte de eso esa Cadena da apoyo al exterior de Japon para el Forestamiento Global y otras cosas...
saludos desde Hamamatsu:cheers:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo que más he aprendido de este thread, aparte de ver las buenas fotos del amigo Yvan, es que ustedes los peruanos que viven en Japón, y aún teniendo raíces familiares con ese país, siguen síntiendo fuertes vínculos con el Perú, y eso es algo loable. Tengo la impresión, e igual me equivoco, que la vida de los inmigrantes en Japón puede ser algo más duro que en otros lares, por la homogeneidad de la cultura japonesa, por eso admiro la manera en que ustedes buscan su espacio dentro de la sociedad nipona. De hecho, no conozco el Japón pero está en mi lista corta de países por conocer, acá en California desde chico siempre he convivido con personas de origen japonés, y es uno de los países que más me fascina. Domo arigato por el thread.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bien se ve esa ciudad.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve bien interesante el lugar y q bien q por alli este la colonia peruana mas grande japonesa


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Japon es otro nota, hermoso pais, es como si viajaras al futuro.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonita ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta como se ve la ciudad y el trayecto al lago, bonito thread.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

By yvan789
restaurante de comida de anguila
es uno de los platos k se hace conocer por la abundancia de anguilas k hay en el lago Hamanako cerca de Hamamatsu

By yvan789


By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

By yvan789

lado sur de la Estacion de trenes de Hamamatsu

By yvan789

eventos en Act City Tambien hubo una Gran variedad de Platos Internacionales y Danzas por Fiestas del Matsuri

By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

By yvan789

Bentenjima una isla cerca de la Ciudad de Hamamatsu y boca del Lago de Hamana
aunque su nombre seria Benten y jima seria isla

By yvan789
desde GoogleEarth

By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

y para aclarar las cosas ahi les va imagenes de GoogleEarth para k gente como Piticlin se queden satisfecha...:lol:

By yvan789


By yvan789


By yvan789
como saben Shizuoka(Hamamatsu) esta al Costado de Kanagawa(Yokohama) y Cerca de Tokyo
cualquier cosa aca informacion..
http://wikitravel.org/es/Hamamatsu


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por favor las discusiones entre uds. sìganlas en su perfil para eso se puede tener muy buen sentido del posteo y no caer en provocaciones.

Si alguien siente que estamos equivocados, lo mejor es hablar con la mayor de las cordialidades y no entrar a ofender de frente.

Por lo demàs el thread es rico en informaciòn visual. No causen problemas de donde no deberìan.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Que envidia...el orden, limpieza, hasta las zonas feas se ven bien.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> Lo que más he aprendido de este thread, aparte de ver las buenas fotos del amigo Yvan, es que ustedes los peruanos que viven en Japón, y aún teniendo raíces familiares con ese país, siguen síntiendo *fuertes vínculos con el Perú*, y eso es algo loable. Tengo la impresión, e igual me equivoco, que *la vida de los inmigrantes en Japón puede ser algo más duro que en otros lares, por la homogeneidad de la cultura japonesa*, por eso admiro la manera en que ustedes buscan su espacio dentro de la sociedad nipona. De hecho, no conozco el Japón pero está en mi lista corta de países por conocer, acá en California desde chico siempre he convivido con personas de origen japonés, y es uno de los países que más me fascina. Domo arigato por el thread.


Por más lejos que uno se encuentre.. el terruño nunca se olvida. La familia, amigos de la infancia, todos los lugares por donde uno pasó tantas vivencias y que llaman a pertenecer a este foro.

Con respecto a la vida de lo inmigrantes peruanos en Japón pienso es muy diferente a la que se da en otros lares. Como lo indicas, la homogeneidad de su cultura hace muy difícil la adaptación de muchos, no son pocos los casos en donde compatriotas optan por aislarse de la sociedad japonesa rechazando costumbres y formando grupos íntegramente de connacionales, lo que hace que el aprendizaje del idioma sea casi nulo y por consiguiente el acceso a una oferta laboral no calificada (contratistas).

Ojalá no esté lejos el día en que llegues a visitar este país, avisa!


----------



## Takanohana (May 9, 2007)

La ciudad es bonita. Hay que ver sin embargo que si pones las fotos de 50 ciudades del Japon dificl encontrar una diferencia de talla. Diferente a Lima, Huancayo, Iquitos. Cuales son las partes que lo diferencia Hamamatsu de las otras ciudades?, en donde vivia, Fukuyama hay un castillo cerca a la estacion de tren, despues no tiene nada de diferente a las demas. No conosco Hamamatsu, la verdad Shizuoka no es muy turistica y con lo que cuesta el transporte... Me sorprendio que digas que esta cerca de Tokyo porque la verdad lo veo lejisimos, aunque para mi Yokohama esta lejos. La gente no sabe aqui pero el transporte es caro, en carro ni hablar hay carreteras que he visto que haces solo 10 kilometros y tienes que pagar un peaje algo asi como el callao pero multiplicado por 1000. Incluso en Tokyo mas te alejas mas caro es salvo que tengas una tarjeta de abonamiento.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

hola k tal? bueno sobre lo k esta cerca es una forma de decir nada mas...
a comparacion de Aichi(nagoya)Osaka,Kyoto y otros demas Departamentos...
y si k tienes razon k en Japon casi todas las ciudades se parecen y no hay mucha diferencia....
saludos eh":cheers: desde Hamamatsu"


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

al fondo el ActCity y al lado Derecho la estación de trenes de Hamamatsu donde el edificio tambien es un centrocomercial May One

By yvan789


By yvan789

pasajepeatonal subterraneo k sirve para mejorar el flujo de personas y tambien para poder ir de la Estación de Trenes al terminal de Buses
o al Actcity...etc

By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Estación de Buses de Hamamatsu solo una parte le pude tomarle una photo...


By yvan789
otra estación de trenes local (Subway solo para la zona de hamamatsu y ciudades cercanas)

By yvan789


By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

By yvan789

jiron muy parecido al jiron de la union....

By yvan789


By yvan789


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, me gusta en particular la 3era del post 41. Salu2


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas fotos, me gusta en particular la 3era del post 41. Salu2


hola"Inkandrew9 desde la forma del mapa del Peru k se parece a un lobito k no te veo:nuts:saludos eh":cheers:
bueno gracias por k te gustó las photos" ahi van otras del centro de hamamatsu tomadas desde Actcity
desde el lado sur de la estación

By yvan789

desde la azotea del Teatro del Actcity

By yvan789
azotea y jardin del Teatro

By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

desde la azotea del teatro para el lado de la estación de trenes y de buses

By yvan789


By yvan789
estación de Buses

By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

puente peatonal k une la azotea del teatro con el Edificio del Actcity aunque por abajo estan unidos pero por arriba estan separados....:bash:

By yvan789


By yvan789
vista desde el cortito puente tendra unos 10mt de largo por 3 de hancho creo...

By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

para el otro lado se mira la parte de espera de trenes

By yvan789


By yvan789
por el Actcity ya casi entrando al edificio....

By yvan789
aunque queria tomar por dentro pero se parece a cualquier edificio asi k para k no se aburran no lo hice....hno:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

por la zona comercial...:cheers:

By yvan789
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:ZAZA_CITY_HAMAMATSU_(ZAZA_West).jpg
aqui unos Japoneses haciendo sus malabares por el centro de los edificios k conforman el ZazaCity(CentroComercial o EdificioComercial?)

By yvan789
despues de eso recibiendo sus propinas...:banana:

By yvan789


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Takanohana said:


> No conosco Hamamatsu, la verdad *Shizuoka no es muy turistica* y con lo que cuesta el transporte... Me sorprendio que digas que esta cerca de Tokyo porque la verdad lo veo lejisimos, aunque para mi Yokohama esta lejos. La gente no sabe aqui pero el transporte es caro, en carro ni hablar hay carreteras que he visto que haces solo 10 kilometros y tienes que pagar un peaje algo asi como el callao pero multiplicado por 1000. Incluso en Tokyo mas te alejas mas caro es salvo que tengas una tarjeta de abonamiento.


En Shizuoka está el monte Fuji símbolo del país y la peninsula de Izu con sus conocidos balnearios. saludos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, te saliò bastante bien la 2da del post 45. Y px lo del lobo ... son crèditos de Rocks  yo solo dibujè la silueta. Salu2 Yvan!!!


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

buenas fotos, me gusta esa ciudad.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^


JT 69 said:


> En Shizuoka está el monte Fuji símbolo del país y la peninsula de Izu con sus conocidos balnearios. saludos.


si ps tienes razon esta el monte Fuji uno de los simbolos de Japon" saludos eh" 
que paso reviviste elThread???????:nuts:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas fotos, te saliò bastante bien la 2da del post 45. Y px lo del lobo ... son crèditos de Rocks  yo solo dibujè la silueta. Salu2 Yvan!!!


hola Inkandrew9 gracias....bueno no se que pasò pero me di cuenta k mi Thread fue resucitado,....??? pero bueno me da gusto k te haya gustado las photos...



cesar2727 said:


> buenas fotos, me gusta esa ciudad.


meda mucho gusto k te hayga gustado" saludos de Hamamatsu"


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

yvan789 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> si ps tienes razon esta el monte Fuji uno de los simbolos de Japon" saludos eh"
> *que paso reviviste elThread???????*:nuts:


Para variar me puse a ver en el historial y encontré tu trenza, repasando me vi en la "obligación moral" :nuts: de mandar un quote. saludos


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Se ve bonita la ciudad...yo juraba que habian mas peruanos como unos 20,000 o algo asi...en fin todo se muy ordenado....hace tiempo tengo ganas de visitar Japon


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

eduardo90 said:


> Se ve bonita la ciudad...yo juraba que habian mas peruanos como unos 20,000 o algo asi...en fin todo se muy ordenado....hace tiempo tengo ganas de visitar Japon


en realidad solo hay como 2000 peruanos ,disculpame pero Hamamatsu es solo una de las Ciudades donde mas se concentran peruanos y de hecho k en otros Departamentos debe haber mucho mas....solo k me equivoque en el Titulo" saludos"


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Parque de Diverciones Paru Paru y el Lago Hamana*

Parque de Diverciones Paru Paru y el Lago Hamana esta mas o menos casi a una hora en carro desde la ciudad de Hamamatsu

entrada desde el mar hacia el lago desde la isla Bentenjima


hoteles.,...


de hida por el lago Hamana hacia el parque de Diverciones Paruparu


llegando al parque de diverciones...:banana:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Parque ParuParu*

Este es el Parque ParuParu es el que esta mas cerca ala ciudad de Hamamatsu...
claro k a comparaciòn de otros lugares todavia es un poco pequeño...hno:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

gracias por compartir las fotos.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Tiene un sierto aire a Toyota shi, aunque no podria decir que hay mas peruanos de todo Japón, yo creo que hay mas brasileños.
hay una revista que indican que la zona de aichi y gifu hay mas peruanos que en zona de tokyo kanagawa shizuoka y yokohama, por eso fue predominante que hicieran un consulado mas dinámico que de Tokyo.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

cibert said:


> Tiene un sierto aire a Toyota shi, aunque no podria decir que hay mas peruanos de todo Japón, yo creo que hay mas brasileños.
> hay una revista que indican que la zona de aichi y gifu hay mas peruanos que en zona de tokyo kanagawa shizuoka y yokohama, por eso fue predominante que hicieran un consulado mas dinámico que de Tokyo.


^^
tienes razon me equivoque en el titulo....
era para poner : Hamamatsu una de la ciudades pobladas por peruanos"
sorry.......hno:


----------

